# Just a question? Someone HELP please!



## Alltel Galaxy S (Jun 19, 2012)

I have an ALLTEL showcase. Stupidly flashed Fascinate firmware on it. So now, *NO DATA* I just wanna go back stock but, 1.) Dont know what files to use. 2.) Im a Noob 3.) Im a Nooob. So my question is can I use one of these "Generic" radio files to at least get my data working again (i.e) NTelos, C-Spire etc. and it not brick my phone? any help would be greatly appreciated. OR does anyone have the *STOCK ALLTEL* files needed??? thanks!!!


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Alltel Galaxy S said:


> I have an ALLTEL showcase. Stupidly flashed Fascinate firmware on it. So now, *NO DATA* I just wanna go back stock but, 1.) Dont know what files to use. 2.) Im a Noob 3.) Im a Nooob. So my question is can I use one of these "Generic" radio files to at least get my data working again (i.e) NTelos, C-Spire etc. and it not brick my phone? any help would be greatly appreciated. OR does anyone have the *STOCK ALLTEL* files needed??? thanks!!!


 you may be able to stick with what you have. Im on cricket and often flash mez roms and by setting the apns corectly my data works.


----------



## Alltel Galaxy S (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. but how would I set the APNs? I am a noob when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Alltel Galaxy S said:


> Thanks for the reply. but how would I set the APNs? I am a noob when it comes to this stuff.


 download anycut from the market


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

I posted the alltel APN settings back in the "devious" ROM thread a while back. If all else fails, Google is your best friend for Alltel APNs.

On second thought, go ahead and download the Devious ROM and both the Google zips, follow the instructions and see if that fixes your data problems


----------



## thore022 (Jul 9, 2012)

I actually Flashed that rom after running into the same problem. Managed to get phone activating after screwing up in odin and re flashing a generic Showcase file. Still no data so I saw this post and gave it a try. Great rom. I want to use it like crazy but I can get my data to work at all. Phone calls and sms work fine just no mms or data







Anyone found a fix? Ive been searching for the past two days.


----------



## middleton77 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've find key to life (Alltel samsung showcase APNs) step by step to fix the MMS:
open the voice dailer- speak "A P Ns"
hit menu- New APN
Then fill in these blinks:
 Name
Alltel Wireless

APN
internet

Port
80

Username
yourphone#@awcc.net

MMSC
http://mms.alltel.com/servlets/mms

MMS port
80

Authentication type
PAP or CHAP

Now hit menu, save, & make sure you select the little dot on the side
ENJOY


----------

